# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  एक्यूट प्रोस्टेटाइटिस के लक्षण

## xman

एक्यूट प्रोस्टेटाइटिस में अंडकोंशों मे आ जाती है सूजन।इसके लक्षणों में दर्दनाक स्*खलन होता है।व्*यक्ति को मल त्*याग करते समय दर्द होता है।वीर्य के साथ खून भी आना भी है एक्*यूट प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस का लक्षण।

----------


## xman

प्रोस्*टेट ग्रंथि में होने वाला संक्रमण अथवा सूजन को प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस कहा जाता है। जब यह प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस किसी बैक्*टीरिया के कारण होता है तो उसे बैक्*टीरियल प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस कहते हैं।

----------


## xman

एक्*यूट प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस एक ऐसी बीमारी है, जो कम समय में ही अपना प्रभाव दिखाना शुरू कर देती है। क्रॉनिक बैक्*टीरियल प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस एक ऐसा रोग है, जो तीन महीने या उससे भी अधिक समय तक रह सकता है।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*एक्*यूट प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस*एक्*यूट प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस पुरुषों में होने वाला रोग है, जिसमें प्रोस्*टेट में अचानक काफी सूजन हो जाती है। प्रोस्*टेट ग्रंथि शरीर में ब्*लैडर के सामने अखरोट के आकार का एक हिस्*सा होता है। यह मलाशय के सामने स्थित होता है। पुरुष वीर्य के स्*खलन में 70 प्रतिशत द्रव प्रोस्*टेट ही प्रदान करता है। स्*खलन के समय प्रोस्*टेट में होने वाला संकुचन वीर्य को वापस ब्*लैडर में जाने से रोकता है।

----------


## xman

एक्*यूट प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस आमतौर पर उसी बैक्*टीरिया के कारण होता है, जो मूत्र मार्ग में संक्रमण और यौन संचारित रोगों में पाया जाता है। बैक्*टीरिया प्रोस्*टेट में रक्*त के माध्*यम से पहुंच सकता है। इसके साथ बायोप्*सी के कारण भी यह मानव शरीर में प्रवेश कर सकता है। यह बैक्*टीरिया पुरुषों के शरीर के अन्*य हिस्*सों, जैसे जननमूत्रीय ग्रथि (genitourinary tract) करे भी प्रभावित कर सकता है।

----------


## xman

*क्*यों होता है एक्*यूट प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस*मूत्र ग्रंथि संबंधी कोई भी बैक्*टीरियल संक्रमण (UTI) के कारण प्रोस्*टेट ग्रंथि में सूजन आ सकती है। यौन संचारित रोग जैसे क्*लामाइडिया और गोनोरेहा भी एक्*यूट बैक्*टीरियल प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस का कारण बन सकता है।

----------


## xman

*बैक्*टीरिया जो फैलाते हैं एक्*यूट प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस*प्रोस्*टेएसक्लेबसिएलाई. कोली

----------


## xman

*इसके अलावा अन्*य कारण जो प्रोस्*टेट बैक्*टीरियल प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस का कारण बन सकते हैं -*उपकोश यानी एपिडिडायमिस (epididymis) में सूजन। यह वह नलिका होती है जो अंडकोशों को वीएस डेफरंस से जोड़ती है।मूत्रमार्गशोथ यानी मूत्रमार्ग में किसी कारण से सूजन आ जानामूलाधार यानी गुदा और अंडकोष के बीच का हिस्*से में चोट लगना
आदि कारणों से यह समस्*या हो सकती है।

----------


## xman

*एक्*यूट प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस के लक्षण*ठंड लगनाबुखारतेज दर्दपेशाब में खून आनाबार-बार पेशाब आनामूत्र में अत्*यधिक दुर्गंध आनामूत्र धारा में कमी आनाकठिनाई मूत्राशय खालीपेशाब करने के लिए शुरू करने में कठिनाई होनादर्दनाक स्खलनवीर्य में रक्तगुप्तांग, मलाशय, या अंडकोष में दर्द

----------


## xman

*इसके अलावा अन्*य लक्षण हैं*पीठ के निचले हिस्से, जननांगों और गुदा के बीच क्षेत्र में, या अंडकोष में जघन हड्डी से ऊपर पेट में दर्द या खुजली।वीर्य स्*खलन के दौरान दर्द होना अथवा वीर्य के साथ रक्*त आना।मल त्*याग के दौरान तेज दर्द होनाअगर प्रोस्*टेटाइटिस के कारण होना वाला संक्रमण अंडकोष में अथवा उसके आसपास हो चुका है, तो आपको और अधिक परेशानी हो सकती है।

----------


## xman

अगर यह बीमारी लंबे समय तक चलती रहे तो व्*यक्ति को गंभीर, लंबी अवधि तक यह रोग रहे तो मूत्राशय कैंसर होने की आशंका होती है। इसके साथ ही क्रॉनिक मूत्राशय रोग (असंयम या मूत्र प्रतिधारण), मूत्रमार्ग में बाधा, बार-बार पथरी होना, रिफ्लक्*स नेफ्रोपैथी और मूत्र मार्ग के संक्रमण की शिकायत भी हो सकती है।

----------

